# Dixie Shake



## plumabob (Jun 11, 2013)

Can not find any info about the dixadee beverage company in brooklyn ny. or the value or age  of this bottle.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!  []


----------



## fishnuts (Jun 12, 2013)

Very interesting, new guy.  Welcome.

 Your *Dixie Shake* and my *Dixie Shake* don't appear to be the same.
 That's mine in the photo between *Drink Dixie* and *Duke's*.
 As you can see mine has a sleight double waist.  It's a Glenshaw bottle code hard to see, but seems like an 'I'.
 Same bottling information however, and I have none better to proffer on that topic.

 There is an awesome red/yellow painted label version...mucho scarce-o. With a great gal label.
 And a similarly girl bedecked mucho scarce-o blue/white *Dixie Fizz* (O/Illinois 1948, on mine) noted from Dixie Fizz BC...likely/possibly the same bottler...

 So, I guess now that I should suspect the liklihood of an embossed version of *Fizz*.  Drat!
 Another for the want list.  I just removed a pair, too.  Add one back in.


----------



## fishnuts (Jun 12, 2013)

I forgot...
 There's likely to be numbers embossed on the bottle bottom or around the heel, or both.
 Lemme know what those are and I might be able to date your bottle.


----------



## plumabob (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for that info.

 The embossed label sez

 DIXIE SHAKE
 for your health's sake

 DIXADEE BEVERAGE CORP
 BROOKLYN, NY
 CONTENTS 7 1/2 FL OZ

 Th number on the bottom looks like

 3661
 E 159

 As near as I can make out

 Gotta be after 1913 from what I read on this great forum.

 Bob


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. While the Dixie bottle is being discussed in this thread, I would like to ask if the Arma Bottling works "Dixie" bottles are related to the Dixie shake Co. in any form ? Here are two bottles in question if anyone knows. Thanks and welcome again "plumabob"


----------



## fishnuts (Jun 13, 2013)

The *Dixie* from Arma is a Kansas bottle...at least mine is.
 So I think not other than being named...something, something Dixie.

 However, Dixie is not a particularly hard to find brand name.  I counted the other day that I have 14 different of those something, Dixie, something bottles and maybe half that many on my raggedy want list.  I'm sure there's many more I don't know about.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the information, I do see people on e-bay seem to bid a lot on these type bottles .  Kevin.....


----------



## fishnuts (Jun 13, 2013)

My Dixie from Arma is coke green glass.  Yours looks clear.
 Never seen that acl.  Already on the list...grumble, grumble.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello, They are two different bottles, one is greenish, the other is clear with painted on one side and embossed on the other.


----------



## candyh (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a Dixie Shake Beverages bottle that is yellow and red.  I found it when we were renovating our house.  It was in the wall. Is it worth anything?


----------



## acls (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice find Candy.  If your Dixie Fizz is in nice shape it definitely has some value.


----------



## acls (Feb 9, 2015)

Do you have the version with the girl or the non picture example?


----------



## candyh (Feb 9, 2015)

The version with the girl


----------



## ACLbottles (Feb 9, 2015)

candyh said:
			
		

> The version with the girl


I'd be interested in seeing a picture of it if it's not too much trouble.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 10, 2015)

This doesn't tell the whole story but should shed some light on part of it. From ... The Brooklyn Daily Eagle ~ New York ~ October 18, 1947


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 10, 2015)

There seems to be very little information available on Dixie Shake / Dix-A-Dee Beverages of New York. But I did find these ... 1.  Bottle cap - Currently on eBay - Buy It Now for $3.50 - Possibly rare as it is the only one I can find a picture of.http://www.ebay.com/itm/231461605587?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&fromMakeTrack=true 2.  Bottle Variation - Date unknown 3.  Bottle Variation - Marked on bottom with 2903 E 62. The E 62 might be for 1962


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 10, 2015)

This is from a patent publication but I'm not sure what type of "Design" it is referring to. The dates are 1963-64 and I believe the serial number is 179,999


----------



## acls (Feb 12, 2015)

ACLBottles and everyone else who is interested....here is a link to a Dixie Shake with the girl pic. form Chris Weide's site.  If you haven't been to his site you should google his name and check it out.  It's a great ACL soda bottle resource. http://www.ca-yd.com/images/bottles/bot12.jpg Candy- I sent you a PM about what I think the value is on this bottle.  If you are interested in selling it let me know.  It's a fairly scarce girl bottle.


----------

